# Existing 457 visa holders not affected by changes, says DIAC



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) is reminding existing visa holders that the new changes to the 457 visa will not affect them. However a spokesman said that they should note the changes to the English language and skills requirements if they plan to change employment, change their occupation or seek a further subclass [...]

Click to read the full news article: Existing 457 visa holders not affected by changes, says DIAC...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Mark that's great news for current 457 holders. After reading up on the new law etc.. if I was on a 457 this would be a big pheeew for me!..

Great research!


----------

